# Unwanted auto-complete



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just starting this morning, when I type in a thread I'm getting intemittent auto-complete indicators. I don't want them, I don't need them.

Please make them go away!

When will you people learn that we want you to leave stuff the hell alone instead of constantly playing with it?


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Our forum does not have any default autocomplete other than when using mentions (@ usernames). If there is anything completing text, it is probably a setting on your browser.

Daniel


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I have changed NOTHING on my browser. No other forum, no other search engine does this.

It's on your side. Look at the picture below. That part after the cursor "anged antyhing" - that's been inserted by the software's autocomplete.

I reiterate, I have changed NOTHING in my browser settings. You need to fix this, not me.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, I stand corrected, now it's doing it on all forums.

Sorry, I guess I will have to figure out how to nuke this new unwanted feature myself.

Never mind.


----------



## SteveS (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Off topic, but the latest Apple update on my phone decided I wanted to change my screen saver from the one I've had for years to one they randomly picked for me. Then I had to go to the hassle of finding the original picture, downloading it and installing it. I didn't ask Apple to mess with my personal settings. Ticks me off! Why can't people leave stuff well enough alone.

FYI, the screen savers is a pic of two elephant seals sparring on the beach.


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

turf3 said:


> Well, I stand corrected, now it's doing it on all forums.
> 
> Sorry, I guess I will have to figure out how to nuke this new unwanted feature myself.
> 
> Never mind.


On a Mac, go to your keyboard settings . . . Look for auto-correction option.

Should be similar on windoze.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

well, it appears this nonsense doesn't happen using Chrome but it does using Edge.

I have opened every possible setting in Edge and there are NONE that appertain to this problem

It's like having someone sitting on your shoulder, hollering into your ear and trying to complete every phrase for you - whether or not that's what you wanted to say. I feel like screaming "SHUT UP!!! THIS is what I wanted to say!!!"

Is no one else experiencing this? It's right here in the "reply" box.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I've never experienced it here, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

turf3 said:


> well, it appears this nonsense doesn't happen using Chrome but it does using Edge.
> 
> I have opened every possible setting in Edge and there are NONE that appertain to this problem
> 
> ...


Are you on Mac ? iOS 16 update has made auto-everything wacked. I’ve reset the library a couple times. I get capitals in the middle of a sentence. Auto complete. Good luck. I have to be careful sending text messages now. there’s a big difference between Sacks,Sex and Sax.
Voice auto text to wife…… i’m going to have sex then I’ll be home. That’s a lot different than…Going to get sax then I’ll be home. 😳


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

turf3 said:


> It's like having someone sitting on your shoulder, hollering into your ear and trying to complete every phrase for you - whether or not that's what you wanted to say. I feel like screaming "SHUT UP!!! THIS is what I wanted to say!!!"
> 
> Is no one else experiencing this? It's right here in the "reply" box.


Yeah, I'm experiencing it. I also use Edge and it started happening to me a few days ago and it's kind of driving me crazy. I can tolerate it, barely, but if you figure out a way to fix it, let me know.


----------



## rzzzzz (Aug 29, 2011)

I’m still inconsistent about proof reading before sending off what I’m blogging, e-mailing, etc. But what I really hate is when the damn thing fights me tooth and nail and keeps correcting me away from what I actually want to say. I’m on IOS and just now it corrected me to “I’m one IOS”. I don’t mind at all if it thinks I’ve misspelled something and lights it in a different color and offer a suggestion. But giving me senior looking moments is not real helpful.


----------



## stedan (Nov 24, 2011)

On Apple's OS there's a setting in the System Preferences to globally enable/disable auto-correct, it's in the second tab of the Keyboard setting. For other OS's, have you tried a Google search? I did out of curiosity and one of the results was this:









How to Enable or Disable Autocomplete in a Web Browser


Steps on how to enable or disable autocomplete in a web browser.




www.computerhope.com


----------



## olds1959special (Jun 2, 2020)

I have never experienced autocomplete as bad as on this site


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

Th spel cheker is bad too


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Just started for me today. Right here, right now.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

If you only use your phone it's non-existent. 😉


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

Okay, I think I figured it out. You have to go to your Edge settings for "Language". Look for "Use Writing Assistance" It'll probably be in Microsoft Editor mode; which is their default spy program inserted into your browser during its latest update. First turn off "Predictive Text", then go from MS Editor mode to Basic Then shut it all off. It just worked for me. And that's what I hate about their updates. They just stick more stuff in there to spy on you; basically sending all you type up to the "Cloud" and predicting your online behavior. Man... I remember when the internet was truly free. Now, they'll enslave you if you let 'em.


----------



## extradarcafe (Dec 7, 2008)

AddictedToSax said:


> Off topic, but the latest Apple update on my phone decided I wanted to change my screen saver from the one I've had for years to one they randomly picked for me. Then I had to go to the hassle of finding the original picture, downloading it and installing it. I didn't ask Apple to mess with my personal settings. Ticks me off! Why can't people leave stuff well enough alone.
> 
> FYI, the screen savers is a pic of two elephant seals sparring on the beach.
> 
> View attachment 141732



I see why they did you the favor.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

Grumps said:


> Okay, I think I figured it out. You have to go to your Edge settings for "Language". Look for "Use Writing Assistance" It'll probably be in Microsoft Editor mode; which is their default spy program inserted into your browser during its latest update. First turn off "Predictive Text", then go from MS Editor mode to Basic Then shut it all off. It just worked for me. And that's what I hate about their updates. They just stick more stuff in there to spy on you; basically sending all you type up to the "Cloud" and predicting your online behavior. Man... I remember when the internet was truly free. Now, they'll enslave you if you let 'em.


Ok, I just shut off the "predictive text" and am writing this partly to test and see if it worked. It DID work! Thanks Grumps for figuring this out. I doubt I could have found it otherwise.

And I agree with you on those damn updates. I always shudder when they happen and wonder what "new & wonderful assets" they are adding. I enjoy using a computer and am thankful for many of the features, but there's a point where so-called improvements are no longer improvements.



turf3 said:


> I have opened every possible setting in Edge and there are NONE that appertain to this problem


Hey turf, try doing what Grumps outlined. I just turned off the "predictive text" and didn't bother with shutting off all the rest in Basic mode (yet). Maybe I'll do that later, but this took care of the current issue you brought up.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

iPad & iPhone ios16. I can’t find anything in browser settings. No language options in Safari. However there are settings in General - keyboard- turn predictive off.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Jan 5, 2013)

Autocorrect is my worst enema.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

extradarcafe said:


> I see why they did you the favor.


(this is about Apple taking control of my iPhone screensaver.)

Right. We wouldn't want any interesting wildlife photos when they could substitute pics of my cat that passed away three years ago.

Back to what Grumps was saying, I've been using the Brave browser for a while now and Duck Duck Go for the search engine. Brave doesn't collect your data and so far they haven't added any unrequested features like autocomplete. Duck Duck Go isn't Google which is a good thing. The way Google intrudes into your life just feels creepy to me. Supposedly, Duck Duck Go doesn't collect any personal data.

I was creeped out a few years ago when I'd searched for a new camera lens on my home computer and suddenly ads for lenses were showing up on my computer at work. That's when I decided to do what I could to eliminate the corporate spying or at least make it harder for them. I also added a VPN that encrypts everything and hides my information. I change the VPN server every day or two just to mix things up. I'm sure there's a lot I'm missing and even more I don't understand but I'm done with Chrome and Edge, which is what I was using before the switch to Brave. I read somewhere that Edge collects even more personal data than Google Chrome does.

I will say, there is one VPN server located in Silicon Valley that triggers some websites to screen me out. Apparently that one is being used by spammers quite a bit and certain sites will block it as a matter of course. It's easy enough to switch to another one nearby.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

turf3 said:


> Well, I stand corrected, now it's doing it on all forums.
> 
> Sorry, I guess I will have to figure out how to nuke this new unwanted feature myself.
> 
> Never mind.


It is amazing how little features can sneak in with the regular updates of a browser. I have found a wide selection of "bugs" that turned out to be local settings that changed because of an update.

No worries though, hope you figure out the setting and get it sorted out.

Daniel


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

JL said:


> Ok, I just shut off the "predictive text" and am writing this partly to test and see if it worked. It DID work! Thanks Grumps for figuring this out. I doubt I could have found it otherwise.
> 
> And I agree with you on those damn updates. I always shudder when they happen and wonder what "new & wonderful assets" they are adding. I enjoy using a computer and am thankful for many of the features, but there's a point where so-called improvements are no longer improvements.
> 
> ...


Wow, who would have guessed Micro$oft hid the latest nanny features under "Languages" - which I assumed was for changing languages. They're sneaky over there.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

turf3 said:


> Wow, who would have guessed...


Uh, me. And uh... you're welcome.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

turf3 said:


> Wow, who would have guessed Micro$oft hid the latest nanny features under "Languages" - which I assumed was for changing languages. They're sneaky over there.


No kidding. I never would have found this if Grumps hadn't pointed it out. No idea how he did it!


VSadmin said:


> It is amazing how little features can sneak in with the regular updates of a browser. I have found a wide selection of "bugs" that turned out to be local settings that changed because of an update.


That's for sure. A couple years ago during an update my computer crashed. I had to take it in to the local computer guru who managed to fix it (which cost some $$). Luckily it hasn't happened again, but you never know. I do tend to shut the computer down overnight, in case that prevents anything.


----------

